# *update!* Scan Results last page ~~Please vote on my poll! Skull & nub theory 12+6 X



## live_in_hope

**update* gender scan booked for 26th March!!  xxx*
*update* added a poll :thumbup: #just4fun :haha: xx

hey ladies :wave:

Had my scan at the hospital today, went at 12 weeks and came out 12 weeks 6 days lol...
Just wondered what your ideas are from my scan photo. Looks very round to me but I am no expert, its new to me! Lol xx

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Misscalais

I can see the nub and im thinking girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Definitely a little girlie! Really really girlie nub and skull x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl on nub, skull is 50/50 :)


----------



## live_in_hope

wow really! :dance: could somebody point out the nub part? :dohh: i have no idea where Im looking:shrug: i know what area but just not exactly lol xx


----------



## KatieB

:pink:


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I vote girl also.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

live_in_hope said:


> wow really! :dance: could somebody point out the nub part? :dohh: i have no idea where Im looking:shrug: i know what area but just not exactly lol xx

Sorry I'm not very good at explaining so I don't know if it will make sense lol It is the longish white line that looks kind of forked at the end, it's detached from the under body. It does have a little faint line above which can be sometimes seen on boys as stacking, because it's more in the middle though I guess girls as stacking usually tends to be at the end of the nub iykwim?
I'm no expert though so could be totally wrong in my guess :)


----------



## live_in_hope

wow never seen a post where its been so onesided! Ive always thought Id have girls! Would absolutely love another one! Xxx


----------



## Avo82

Girl x


----------



## live_in_hope

mum22ttc#3 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> wow really! :dance: could somebody point out the nub part? :dohh: i have no idea where Im looking:shrug: i know what area but just not exactly lol xx
> 
> Sorry I'm not very good at explaining so I don't know if it will make sense lol It is the longish white line that looks kind of forked at the end, it's detached from the under body. It does have a little faint line above which can be sometimes seen on boys as stacking, because it's more in the middle though I guess girls as stacking usually tends to be at the end of the nub iykwim?
> I'm no expert though so could be totally wrong in my guess :)Click to expand...

thank you! Yes think I get it! Xx


----------



## Kmx

Girl


----------



## live_in_hope

wow still cant believe how one sided it is, Id love another girl though so Im well chuffed! Here is the other pic Ingot at the scan, on her belly, head down...wonder if this changes anything? :shrug: xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I see no gender clues in that picture, sorry :)


----------



## live_in_hope

me neither think the first picture was definitely the best one in every sense! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ps Ive added a poll to the front page for a bit of fun :thumbup: xx


----------



## Scarlett2

I voted girl nub before I'd read the posts, so I agree! I also agree that there aren't any clues in the second pic.


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you x


----------



## live_in_hope

gender scan booked! Lets get these votes in :dance: xxxx


----------



## ab75

I vote boy!!


----------



## live_in_hope

any more votes? 2 weeks until the sexing scan! :dance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

2 weeks today until gender scan! :dance: any more votes?? Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Ramzi theory on my 8 week scan xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

girl


----------



## Bladesgirl

live_in_hope said:


> Ramzi theory on my 8 week scan xx
> 
> 
> View attachment 934180

Did you pay for that gender experts thing?? Just wondering I was debating this lol I know it's silly but I'm interested!!


----------



## live_in_hope

yes I did! It was about £4 or $5.99 usd. I submitted my 8 week scan and my 12week one! X


----------



## live_in_hope

1 week to go!! :dance::dance:


----------



## live_in_hope

3 more sleeeeeps :dance::dance::dance: xxxxxx


----------



## campn

I also vote girl :)


----------



## live_in_hope

less than 24 hours to go!! :dance: any more votes on my poll? Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

today's the day!! :dance: :happydance: :headspin: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck xx


----------



## wannabump82

Good luck...I vote girl


----------



## live_in_hope

*I have a baby girl!!   xxxx so so happy xxxxx*


----------



## wannabump82

Congrats x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------

